# A squat in Kiev



## flaternik (Nov 24, 2014)

Yo. 

Have you heard about squats in Kiev? My girlfriend lives there, but I can't just move on her flat (properly her mother and grandmother's flat). I've been in Kiev for 2 weeks but I didn't find any existed squats.


----------



## Tude (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow - I don't see too much (if anything actually) about anything there. Did you try doing a search on here? But hey - good luck!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 25, 2014)

I really have no idea what the situation is like there now. Are there still any protests? Did they clean up that square? it would take a little research, but i'd look up the anarcho organizations that were protesting out there (look at news stories maybe?) and maybe find their website and contact them? that's the only thing i can think of.

is kiev part of russia now?


----------



## flaternik (Nov 25, 2014)

I was pretty surprised because of that there is so hard to find any official squat communities. When I was getting there I had a strong belief that anarchists will be functioning intensively. As you said, they have many reasons. "Maidan" (this square) is already cleared, there is some pictures of war, candles, flowers etc etc. I've found one anarchist website from Ukraine, but the last activity is at 2010. Of course, Kiev is still a capital of Ukraine, only Crimea has became a part of Russia. Closer to Europe, for example in Lviv you can find signs in shops next to products from Russia - "This has made in Russia, don't buy it!" and in Kiev I saw toilet paper with printed Putin's face (as a souvenir). Thanks for tips, it's only a matter of time to find something.


----------



## sucuri (Nov 25, 2014)

flaternik said:


> in Kiev I saw toilet paper with printed Putin's face (as a souvenir).



Almost as good as the Putin butt plug!


----------



## hulk (Jun 12, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> I really have no idea what the situation is like there now. Are there still any protests? Did they clean up that square? it would take a little research, but i'd look up the anarcho organizations that were protesting out there (look at news stories maybe?) and maybe find their website and contact them? that's the only thing i can think of.
> 
> is kiev part of russia now?



I was in Kiev. There everything is fine. Good people, good atmosphere .. and Kiev the capital of Ukraine.


----------



## Redskin44 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hope you're not of jewish origin, seeing how Ukraine now is being ruled by a neo-nazi junta.


----------

